# Bathroom Cupboard-updated On Post #6 W/pictures



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

does anyone know what kind of hinges to use to switch the bathroom cupboard under the sink to swing out instead of down?


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I don't have this type of Outback, but if it has the same hinge set up as the rest of the doors (round European hinge body in the door, bent part goes to the frame) you can get then at Lowes. If you take the door off the frame and measure the thickness of the door frame then take it all to Lowes I'm sure that they could help you find something that would work.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I used the hinges that came on the door, just moved them to the side of the door instead of the bottom. Just mark the door where you want the hinge, drill a hole using a forstner bit (don't drill to deep) set the screws and now the door swings to the side instead of tipping down. James


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks all, he is doing the door now, I am taking pix as he does it and will post later. Thanks again


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

I used the same hinges also... Didnt have to buy a thing!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Got the job done and here is link with pictures. Hope it works, I haven't done it this way yet. You should only see the pix of the job, but if you can actually see all my pictures please let me know.









Bathroom Cupboard Door 

Rick was able to leave the knob where it is, the new latch keeps the door closed but is up high enough that pulling on knob open the door very easily. I am very happy. We like the latch so much that he is going to replace two very hard to open doors on the pantry with the same latches, they really hurt my joints to have to pull so darn hard.

In addition, I have always hated the direction that the doors above the bed open ( they both have knobs on right and swing open to the left ). When I am on my knees on the bed getting something it would be much easier if the right door swung to the right, so he's going to change it for me







. Wow, he's modding! what's next? making the storage space (space created by removing the electrical cord under the sofa) actually useable? Converting the space inside the queen step up step to storage? Access doors under the dinette? A real bathtub?









He is almost done with the tip out drawer conversion but I think I heard a dirty word come from the trailer so it must have argued with him.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I pm'd you with pics and details.

Great mod

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Converting the space inside the queen step up step to storage?


I love this mod...have him check out my mods (link in sig) for how I did mine.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Converting the space inside the queen step up step to storage?


I love this mod...have him check out my mods (link in sig) for how I did mine.
[/quote]

How about if we just look at it at the rally?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Converting the space inside the queen step up step to storage?


I love this mod...have him check out my mods (link in sig) for how I did mine.
[/quote]

How about if we just look at it at the rally?








[/quote]

...that could work too.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow Doxie!
Hubby's on a roll isn't he?? 
Looks like he did a great job...Looking forward to more mod pics


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

This has been the next mod on my list all summer now, I didn't know if I could use the same hinges. Now I know...thanks for the nice photos. I also plan to put the toilet paper holder on the inside of the door when I get the hinges moved.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I did the same mod but I added a shelf. It had a lot of wasted space before.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> I did the same mod but I added a shelf. It had a lot of wasted space before.


Adding a shelf just about anywhere in the Outback is a good thing. Great way to basically double your space.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great choice in TP.









Thor


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok, I am too lazy to measure right now. What size is the Forstner bit? I'll pick one up.

I think I saw a 36 on the bit in the photo.....36mm?

Update: Never mind. I did the door mod today. It is a 1 3/8" forstner bit if anybody wants to know......

I just left the knob at the top. Had to move the female end of the latch about 1/4". Opens and latches just fine.

Also added a toilet paper holder inside the door.....nice

C


----------

